# Can't connect to MoCa



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have a brand new Roamio Plus and 2 Tivo Minis. I can't connect to MoCa on the Mini. I have a direct Ethernet connection from the Router to the Roamio. I have MoCa enabled on the Roamio. I have the POE filter installed where the cable comes into the house but MoCa will not work. I tried a Powerline adapter and was able to finish the Mini setup but it says it cant find the Living Room DVR (what I named the Roamio). This is very frustrating. I really want to use MoCa. Can anyone guide me here? Thanks!!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

In worst case scenarios it can take up to 3 days for Minis to play nice with the Roamio, though typically within 24 hours. Generally it can happen a lot faster by both forcing service connections on the Roamio and rebooting it now and then to move it along.

As for moca, signal issues are usually caused by questionable splitters or an amp on the line. We would need more information on how your coax is set up. Check the Troubleshooting part of the first post in the link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

So I checked all of the splitters I have in the house and they are all 1000 MHZ. I do have 2 different amplifiers in the house. 1 where the incoming cable comes into the house and then another one in another room. I still can not connect to MoCa. I am seeing stuttering on occasion with the Powerline Adapters so I really would like to get MoCa running. Is there anything I have to check on my cable modem or router settings?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> So I checked all of the splitters I have in the house and they are all 1000 MHZ. I do have 2 different amplifiers in the house. 1 where the incoming cable comes into the house and then another one in another room. I still can not connect to MoCa. I am seeing stuttering on occasion with the Powerline Adapters so I really would like to get MoCa running. Is there anything I have to check on my cable modem or router settings?


Hi,
What type of amplifiers do you have? If any of them are the multiport type and not specifically rated to bypass the MoCA frequencies, it is not good and should be removed or replaced as it will block the MoCA frequencies. A standard bi-directional amp(non-MoCA)can be used but it should come before the POE filter. The POE filter should then go on the input on the main splitter. 
It is best to use one main MoCA rated amp such as this one . http://www.ebay.com/itm/191487972639?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT or if more ports are need this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PCT-VC-...6e03ff5&pid=100022&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=191487972639 
The fact that you are using a second amp downline is really a bad sign. Either you have poor coax, a bad splitter, cascading splitters, or generally poor installation. In an ideal setup, you would have just the main splitter and then a single run to each outlet.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

hanginghelmet said:


> ?......... Is there anything I have to check on my cable modem or router settings?


Only thing in those devices that would mess it up would be if your router also has moca built in and it's turned on so your two moca networks (one in router, one in TiVo) are colliding and causing issues.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

How would i know if the amplifier is rated to bypass MoCa frequencies?


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Helmet

As long as the splitter will carry MoCA frequencies they should work. MoCA works from around 1100 to 1500 MHz. Most splitters rated at 1002 MHz seem to be ok. 

Amplifiers in the steam may cause problems. Ideal setup is a 2, 4, or 8 way splitter at the point wher the main cable drop enters the house. The POE filter should be just before this splitter. Then all individual rooms and runs should come back to this point. If you have cascading splitters with amplifiers this could be the problem. 

I found a great MoCA bypass amplifier from PCT International. They have 4 and 8 way versions. Thus amplifies the cable frequencies but not the MoCA band. 

Check the splitters and amps as this is likely source of any problems. 

Peter G


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you have a tuning adapter? If so, don't series the CATV cable through the TA. Use a splitter and send one feed to the TA and one feed to the Tivo. It took me a while to get my MoCA to Mini working, and this was the only problem. The TA wouldn't pass the MoCA signal through. After investigationg my problem, I found this to be a common problem.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

I have the cable split for the TA already but thanks for the post. What model is the 8 way splitter from PCT?? I can't find it on Amazon... thanks!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you tried adding a POE filter behind the TA? If not that can cause issues too. Either for moca or the TA.

Is the primary splitter an amp, or is the amp at the point of entry a separate device?

If it's separate and placed on the input side of the splitter where the POE filter is, then it shouldn't be a problem. Or if amp and splitter are one in the same, then yeah that could be the problem. You'd want a moca-friendly amp along these lines:

http://pctcorporate.com/products-main/hfc-networks/amplifiers/moca-bypass-amplifiers.html

The second amp going into another room is likely unnecessary.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> How would i know if the amplifier is rated to bypass MoCa frequencies?


Yikes,
There are very few MoCA bypass amplifiers. I have already given you links to the 4 and 8 outlet models as have others pointed you to a possible source.
To determine the characteristics of your amps, copy the make and model number off of it and try google. If you cannot find this kind of information on the unit, it is almost certainly a standard amp which will stop your MoCA setup.
I recommend you try just disconnecting one amp and testing your MoCA, then the other and test again....trial and error, standard troubleshooting. 
Adding another MoCA filter to the leg feeding your TA is a good idea.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

I appreciate everyones help!!! Is it better to get an active or passive amplifier? I am really starting to worry that it is an issue with the Minis. As I stated I currently have them hooked up using Powerline adapters. Everytime I turn on the tv and error is there saying I cant watch live tv because it cant find my Roamio DVR. I have to reboot the mini and it then finds it. This is very frustrating


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> I appreciate everyones help!!! Is it better to get an active or passive amplifier? I am really starting to worry that it is an issue with the Minis. As I stated I currently have them hooked up using Powerline adapters. Everytime I turn on the tv and error is there saying I cant watch live tv because it cant find my Roamio DVR. I have to reboot the mini and it then finds it. This is very frustrating


Hi, the quickest way to determine if one mini is bad is to simply switch the locations. If the troubling mini still will not connect via MoCA, then it is likely that that one is defective. If it suddenly starts working via MoCA, then it is almost certain that your cabling, amp, or splitters are the problem. 
Hold off on buying any amp right now. If an amp is needed, check the one's in my other post, but only get one that supports the number of outputs you need, not more unless you plan on rewiring.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

hanginghelmet said:


> I appreciate everyones help!!! Is it better to get an active or passive amplifier? I am really starting to worry that it is an issue with the Minis. As I stated I currently have them hooked up using Powerline adapters. Everytime I turn on the tv and error is there saying I cant watch live tv because it cant find my Roamio DVR. I have to reboot the mini and it then finds it. This is very frustrating


I have this problem with powerline too. Just disconnect the network cable for a few seconds instead of rebooting.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Both Minis do not work on MoCa....Hazel we shouldnt have to keep unplugging the Ethernet cable to view tv.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

hanginghelmet said:


> Both Minis do not work on MoCa....Hazel we shouldnt have to keep unplugging the Ethernet cable to view tv.


i agree, but several others have reported the same thing. You can watch live TV but when you try to go to "my shows" it says it can't find the DVR. Seems to happen randomly.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

How I have it setup now is the cable comes into the house. I put tge POE filter there then plugged that into the 2 way amp. 1 output from the amp is going to the cable modem and the other is going to another 4 way splitter. One of the outputs from the 4 way is going to another 4 way and then an output of that goes into the second amplifier. I have every room wired so thats the reason for the second 4 way splitter. Thats why I believe getting an 8 output MoCa amplifier would be the way to go. I am going to home and and disconnect both amps to see what happens. So when I split the cable coming into the house to a 2 way splitter I will have 1 output to the modem and the second to the 1st 4 way splitter. Shoukd I put the POE filter on where the cable comes in or before where it goes into the 4 way splitter?

Thanks again for everyones help and comments they are very much appreciated!!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> How I have it setup now is the cable comes into the house. I put tge POE filter there then plugged that into the 2 way amp. 1 output from the amp is going to the cable modem and the other is going to another 4 way splitter. One of the outputs from the 4 way is going to another 4 way and then an output of that goes into the second amplifier. I have every room wired so thats the reason for the second 4 way splitter. Thats why I believe getting an 8 output MoCa amplifier would be the way to go. I am going to home and and disconnect both amps to see what happens. So when I split the cable coming into the house to a 2 way splitter I will have 1 output to the modem and the second to the 1st 4 way splitter. Shoukd I put the POE filter on where the cable comes in or before where it goes into the 4 way splitter?
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help and comments they are very much appreciated!!


Hi again,
Put the MoCA filter on the output of the amp going to the first splitter or on the input to the first splitter, leave the other leg to just feed the cable modem. Then just try to remove the 2nd amp and then test your MoCA devices to see if they connect.
Make sure that both of your mini's and your Roamio are on your "My Account" with Tivo. If so, make your Roamio connect to the Tivo Service via the Network settings. Just click on the connect to Tivo Service now.
If you have those 2 four way splitters close enough to connect to one 8 way, this would be a much better way to go. One of these 2 should have you operational
http://www.pctstore.com/RF_amplifier_9_port_amplifier_PCT_VCF_18A_p/pctvcf18aupin.htm
or 
http://www.pctstore.com/Unity_Gain_MoCA_Bypass_Amplifier_PCT_VC_F19A_p/pctvcf19a.htm

PS These amps have the MoCA filter builtin so just try to use the one you have on the input to the TA.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

first off fcfc2 I want to thank you for all your help!!!! I disconnected the signal amplifier that I had the main cable going to and just used a regular 2 way splitter in its place and guess what??? The MoCa works!!! You are the man!!! I think I am still going to get the 8 way amp because I am worried that because I have the cable split so much that the cable company may not appreciate it due to the signal degradation. But unfortunately my telephone no longer works without the line going from the amplifier to the modem. Should I get the passive or active one? From what I have read the active one will send a stronger signal back to the cable company and the passive one wont? Please let me know and thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hanginghelmet said:


> first off fcfc2 I want to thank you for all your help!!!! I disconnected the signal amplifier that I had the main cable going to and just used a regular 2 way splitter in its place and guess what??? The MoCa works!!! You are the man!!! I think I am still going to get the 8 way amp because I am worried that because I have the cable split so much that the cable company may not appreciate it due to the signal degradation. But unfortunately my telephone no longer works without the line going from the amplifier to the modem. Should I get the passive or active one? From what I have read the active one will send a stronger signal back to the cable company and the passive one wont? Please let me know and thanks again for all your help!!!


You are very welcome. The thing with the active vs passive is that if you have the active one it needs power to make the amp work, if you lose power, you lose all. The one with the passive feed to the gateway/phone should continue to work the phone until the backup battery or UPS runs down. If you are losing the phone when the amp is out, something seems to be wrong with your signal from the cable company or your coax is not too good.

Edit:
Don't forget to try that 2 way amp first with one leg feeding the cable modem/ gateway and then put the filter on the other leg which feeds the splitter and see if that gets the job done.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow how much do I owe you? LOL...I ran the cable into the amp, ran 1 line to the modem and then took the output from the amplifier, put the POE filter on and ran that to the input to the 4 way splitter and everything works!!!


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Helmet,

The 4 way MoCA bypass amp would be perfect for your situation. The Modem is on a separate passive leg so you have connection even if power is lost (for phone service). The device includes POE filter and amplifier on the 4 active outputs. See attached images. Cable and MoCA signals are passed to the 4 outputs.

However it seems you have solved your problem by creating essentially an equivalent device with 4 way splitter, amp, and POE filter. So you may not need to spend any more $$.

Peter G


----------

